
Farewell – ETAOIN SHRDLU (1978) - susam
https://vimeo.com/127605643
======
mjsweet
What I found interesting about the move from hot type to cold type is just how
transferable jobs were. From packing lead together to pasting up paper... many
of the same skills are needed to ensure each page is laid out correctly. 14
lines per minute to 1000 lines per minute. Quite a drastic increase and no
doubt meant alot less jobs were needed to produce a finished paper.

